# BBQ Frogs Legs BBQ Short ribs



## Craig (Apr 3, 2012)

So I'm doing a bizarre meats bbq for about 16 people in a couple of weeks. I hit up the market just now and came back with a wide assortment of burgers and sausages (camel, emu, ostrich, bison, wild boar, I think there was a duck in there somewhere) that I'm pretty confident I know how to cook. I also came back with two things I need to research a little, I was hoping someone would have some tips. Those two things are frogs legs and buffalo short ribs. Also on order are some elk and ostrich steaks. I tried to get ostrich eggs for breakfast, but I gather the waiting list for ostrich eggs is a few months, who knew?

The short ribs I expect to be fairly tough. I suspect they'll need an extended marinade and I'd probably be better off braising them then finishing them on the bbq than I would just bbqing them straight up.

Frogs legs I gather I can treat just like chicken, so I might just give 'em the s+p and some bbq sauce on the grill. Maybe a simple dry rub or something?

Anyone have any experience with this stuff? Recipes? Anything?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 3, 2012)

Frog legs I have almost always had fried and served with garlic butter sauce. BBQ could be interesting but would probably mask the flavor profile.
Key with Elk is to cook no more than MedRare 
No Clue on the Bison


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 3, 2012)

That sounds AWESOME!

Where did you find adventurous eaters?! I had to do the hard sell to get folks at my housewarming party to eat raw fish.

The ostrich eggs I've had are really not very good at all---like eating a duck egg that don't stop.

Bison is prone to getting tough, like you said, so don't let it dry out or it might burn. With ribs, I like mine on the dry side, as long as there is fat on them, but if your bison ribs look lean(hello, it's bison), I'd do the old pork rib 3-2-1 method, 3 hours in the smoke, 2 in foil, and 1 with the foil popped open, low and slow at like 225.


----------



## Craig (Apr 4, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> That sounds AWESOME!
> 
> Where did you find adventurous eaters?! I had to do the hard sell to get folks at my housewarming party to eat raw fish.
> 
> ...



We told them it was a pig roast, then when everyone committed to going we changed it up.

It wasn't mischeivous, we just couldn't arrange a turning spit and I dontwant to crank it manually for 6-8 hours.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 4, 2012)

I would go farther and say that bison can taste half of the meat has been converted to rubber bands in the cooking process. LOL. I have only had frog legs fried and although I have had some that had a VERy slight "aquatic" taste to them, most of them tasted more like some kind of fowl and had a fine grained texture like quail. I have eaten both elk and nilgai and and cooked nilgai and they were safe to take to medium. IMO, they tend to be the most "beefy" tasting of the readily available wild game. Much more consistent and predictable than say whitetail.


BurkeCutlery said:


> That sounds AWESOME!
> 
> Where did you find adventurous eaters?! I had to do the hard sell to get folks at my housewarming party to eat raw fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Craig (Apr 19, 2012)

So here are the recipes I'm doing for this weekend:

Bison Ribs:

http://www.foodwoolf.com/2008/12/coffee-braised-bison-shortribs-low-fat.html

I'm doing the ribs tonight (they're in the marinade now) then I'll reheat 'em on the weekend to save time.

Ostrich Kebabs:

http://www.foodiesite.com/recipes/2000-03:ostkeb

Frogs Legs:



> - 6 tablespoons soy sauce
> - 6 tablespoons honey
> - 2 cloves garlic minced
> - 1 pinch ground ginger
> ...



Elk & moose steaks are getting a dusting of onion, garlic, s, p and cinnamon.

Burgers (elk, emu, camel, cangaroo and turducken) are just getting grilled. Should be a fun weekend.


----------

